# How to change from "guest?"



## parkersport (Aug 9, 2008)

I paid my $15, but can't figure out how to change from "guest." Plz help.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2008)

*This thread should help*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## parkersport (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thanks again.*

Cumbersome, but I figured it out.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thank You.  And Welcome.  And Now The Fun Begins.*




parkersport said:


> I paid my $15,


Welcome aboard. 

Feel free to chime in any time with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, observations, complaints, compliments, witticisms, criticisms, & I don't know what-all. 

That goes whether you're 1 of the nice folks or 1 of us sourpusses.  It takes all kinds. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

